# Where to buy an iPhone5



## DorsetDenizen (Apr 7, 2011)

I currently have an iPhone3 on a SIM-only contract in the UK. The phone itself is getting a little unreliable and I am thinking of changing to an iPhone5. In the UK the cost of an unlocked iPhone5, continuing with my SIM-only contract, is a stunning £529 (c.$859) for the 16GB model, £599 (c.$973) for 32GB and £699 (c.$1135) for 64GB. I spend around four months of the year in the USA (though I don't use my UK phone there if I can avoid it - I have a pay-as-you-go phone there) so I am wondering if it is worth me buying the iPhone5 there for use in the UK. 

Advice please on:
1. If this is possible, or if there are technical problems in using a US-sourced iPhone5 in the UK
2. If the price for the equivalent models are significantly lower in the US - the Apple website doesn't seem to want to tell me this, but I may be looking in the wrong place!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't even see a no-contract price for the iPhone 5 on their website. You're certainly not going to get a significant discount in the US on one if you can find out. $600 - $800 is about right for a high-end, no-contract phone. I have no idea what phones, networks, frequencies, etc. exist in the UK. Someone else will have to comment.


----------

